# US President restrictions?



## Calvin Cormier (Feb 5, 2005)

Roman Catholic President forbidden?

My memory is faint, but I seem to recall that prior to JFK running for president, "something" had to be changed.

It was not the Constitution.
Does anyone recall that situation?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't think so for the Constitution forbids religious tests, except in the case of John Ashcroft, as though the left had something to be worried about. I could be wrong though, on the tests. It was probably an unwritten rule--a good Catholic should be subject to the Pope; the Chief of State is subject to the Pope, so they reasoned, America would be a papal colony.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 5, 2005)

I recall JFK making a public statement that he would not be influenced by the Pope in making political decisions.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I recall JFK making a public statement that he would not be influenced by the Pope in making political decisions.



He wasn't a good Catholic. Purgatory and Excommunication are only effective in this lifetime if you believe they are.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I don't think so for the Constitution forbids religious tests, except in the case of John Ashcroft


----------



## TimV (Feb 15, 2005)

No, there is no restriction as to religion, even the Jew Lieberman was allowed to run.


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I don't think so for the Constitution forbids religious tests, except in the case of John Ashcroft, as though the left had something to be worried about. I could be wrong though, on the tests. It was probably an unwritten rule--a good Catholic should be subject to the Pope; the Chief of State is subject to the Pope, so they reasoned, America would be a papal colony.



And then America went to war in Vietnam where the Roman Catholic head of state was being overthrown.......


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> It was probably an unwritten rule--a good Catholic should be subject to the Pope; the Chief of State is subject to the Pope, so they reasoned, America would be a papal colony.


I remember that in American history. I just can not remember the context of the debate this arguement was used in.


----------

